

Is Twitter actually worth $10 billion? We have our doubts - hugoc
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/27/twitter-worth-10-billion/

======
lutusp
> Is Twitter actually worth $10 billion?

It's important to realize that in the world of equities and company
valuations, "worth" hinges more on psychology than balance sheets and P/E
ratios. So the word "actually" might be misplaced -- if stock traders will
"actually" bid a company up to that level, then that's "actually" its value.

